

Ask HN: How to keep a mobile office running without power? - watson

In two about weeks we&#x27;ll move our startup from the city to a a big outdoor soccer camp (we do a soccer app). We&#x27;re planning to rent a mobile home and stay there for a week and we don&#x27;t know how often we&#x27;ll be near a regular power-outlet, so we&#x27;re looking for a solution that let us keep using our laptops continuously.<p>Either by having a big battery pack inside the mobile home that can power  us for at least 24 hours - preferably more - and then be recharged somewhere. Or even better, some sort of solar-power arrangement so we don&#x27;t have to worry about re-charging.<p>What can we do that&#x27;s still not to expensive to be able to power 3 laptops continuously?
======
ggreer
Why not rent a gas-powered generator?

